# Things you have learned the hard way about Cypriot culture / living in CY



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok thought it would be good to have a "lessons learned" section on here... This is things you have discovered to you horror and may help other people avoid the same mistakes.. This should be helpful, fun and a bit less boring than the usual..

I will start you off...

1) Cabaret in cyprus is not a show that you can go to after a meal in polite society.. Cabaret is where you go to watch and then "interact" with dancers... If someone says "have you been to cabare?t".. then the answer "yes i took my wife a few times" will shock / amaze people

2) Farting in cyprus is a total total taboo... i know it isnt exactly nice anywhere but you would be better off guffing in your hand and breathing it back in than letting anyone smell / find out you have done it.

3) Greek conversions of uk swearing isnt exactly a 1-1 relationship... eg calling someone a "female dog" in the uk is bloody rude and bad but out there people wont even use it to their worst enemy! PM me for the word!

Disclaimer - These are things i have picked up by talking to people and are not based on my own experience.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I suspect number 2 is relevant to many cultures 

The word in number 3 is not widely used in Cyprus (more Greece I'd say) and refers to something worse than "female dog" when used in Greek.


----------

